# Harpersfield Dam



## madison_22 (Jun 1, 2008)

I hit Harpersfield Dam from 9:00am-1:00pm and couldn't get a bite to save my life. I was disgusted when I saw people keeping little 8" smallies. What kind of fillet are u going to get out of an 8" smallie?


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

If they were keeping 8" smallies from there, turn them in. Limit in Erie and it's tribs extend to the 534 bridge on the Grand. Legal size is 14" limit 5.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

It's the 535 bridge on the grand.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Oops! You caught me  Need to put on my reading glasses I guess  Coulda sworn that said 534... Where the heck is 535 anyway?


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

painesville/fairport


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow... so in otherwords, there is only a limit in the part of the river that you wouldn't ever be likely to see a fish in... LOL.


----------



## madison_22 (Jun 1, 2008)

They might have been bigger than 8" but they weren't no 14'' smallie. They were keeping anything they caught.


----------

